# Sink Holes



## Cuz (May 5, 2006)

are right im at the edge of a sink hole in my yard, is there anything that can be done to these to stop the progress of it. still wondering will it ever stop.:furious:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

depends on what's causing it. if its just buried stuff decaying and settling in or a hole that's been filled in with loose dirt it'll eventually stop. if it's subsurface limestone disolving as a result of contact with water then you might well have a serious issue. in that case it might help (temporarily) to fil the hole and regrade the surface so water doesn't continue to make its way down to the limestone formation from directly above.
call the property owner or county and try to light a fire under someone.


----------



## Cuz (May 5, 2006)

well, seems how its tennessee its prolly limestone. and the h.o is myself and its in my backyard, sounds like a good place for a blacktop basketball court maybe. hmm, that just wouldnt look right. what about a dozier to do some excavaing near there to find the root of the problem/ would they ba able to do anything with this type of situation?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

the most you might do is test drill some holes (4" - 6" diameter), see if you can hit some voids and then start pourng lean mix concrete or flowable fill. I've heard of sink holes that sucked up hundreds of yards of concrete without as much as a belch.
You could also spend a coupla' grand and hire a geotechnical engineer to survey the situation and offer potential solutions.


----------



## Cuz (May 5, 2006)

so call my ho insurance and put sink hole coverage on it and wait ? prolly be cheaper. lol


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> the most you might do is test drill some holes (4" - 6" diameter), see if you can hit some voids and then start pourng lean mix concrete or flowable fill. I've heard of sink holes that sucked up hundreds of yards of concrete without as much as a belch.
> You could also spend a coupla' grand and hire a geotechnical engineer to survey the situation and offer potential solutions.



My family has 30 some odd sink holes on the ranch. The last one I measured was 400 feet long 70 foot wide and 120 feet deep.

Where it is located is on some old colemine land. 10k acres of it. We blasted most of them in when the shaft falls in. I also do land excavation and work closely with the ARMY CORPS ENGINEERS when one comes about. We have the land X rayed all the time.

I spent 1 month solid in one with a Kamatsu pushing the shaft full of dirt. Like you said it didnt belch one bit 1000yards later. I have some old pictures somewhere of the Mayhem.

I was driving a dually truck and a small one swallowed the back end of the truck.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Cuz said:


> so call my ho insurance and put sink hole coverage on it and wait ? prolly be cheaper. lol



No that is fraud and will wait along time in a cell.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Wacky Tabacky!


----------



## Cuz (May 5, 2006)

ill prolly call the county and see if they can recomend a solution to this but was really hoping to doze the side of the hill that its on to give the tennant house a little more back yard. any thoughts to either?


----------



## Cuz (May 5, 2006)

ill prolly call the county and see if they can recomend a solution to this but was really hoping to doze the side of the hill that its on to give the tennant house a little more back yard. any thoughts to either? but the sink hole coverage was just a joke!!


----------



## Sondi (Jun 28, 2006)

I've had a sink hole in my yard for 10 years. We continue to fill it in and thought it was fixed. With the torrid of rain we have had recently it not only opened up again on the edge but is now taking out my flower bed and working towards my asphalt driveway. It's a clay base and I was told that in 1952 my cul d'sac was used to bury the old trees and waste. The city won't help and I need to know how to stop this. Do I continue to fill in with fill dirt or what? Anyone that can help me? We live outside of DC in Virginia if that helps knowing our soil type.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Sink holes here are part of the aquifer and it can have some pretty good currents. What this means is that whatever you drop into it is washed away. If you were to ever block one up, the hydraulic pressure could cause more problems than the hole.

You need to find a geomorpholigist.


----------



## sinkhole1 (May 21, 2010)

*sinkhole*

I have handled many sinkholes on behalf of clients that had sinkholes. I would be interested in discussing your sinkhole and informing you of the direction you may take to handle this proble. Feel free to call me at 727 441 2260.

Thanks ,

David


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

David,
this thread is almost four years old. 
Cuz may be swallowed up in that sinkhole by now.


----------

